# Brahms Joke



## stuckie27 (Dec 16, 2008)

Joke

Thought all of you might like this.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh yeah. Absolute value-- Absolute music by Brahms, of course! At first, I was thinking something like Brahms in a matrix, which makes no sense. 

Another representation could be:

Brahms = | Music |

Others...

Brahms = Beethoven - 5

Cannon in C = Cannon in D`


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Rondo said:


> Brahms = Beethoven - 5


I don't get this one


----------



## ErFurtwanglert (Nov 24, 2008)

Beethoven wrote 9 Symphonies and Brahms wrote 4.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

We should calculate the Musical Humour Coefficient (MHC) of this joke. We could use the well-known formula:

MHC = HV + HCF - MQ 

where THV = Tuneful Hilarity Value, HCF = Harmonious Chuckle Factor, and DMQ = Discordant Misery Quotient.

The THV is fairly easy to estimate by dividing the NSM (number of smiles per minute) by the NRJ (number of readers of the joke). The HCF is calculated similarly by dividing the NAC (number of audible chuckles) by the NMW (number of malt whiskies drunk). The DMQ is the trickiest one to determine, but is usually taken as the NCTOTW (number of CDs thrown out of the window) during the time of contemplation of the joke.

If the joke scores higher than zero, it may be accepted (when sung) as a form of light comic opera. Below zero, it is defined as tragic.


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

Heh heh... I was just browsing a site for the names of instruments in the Russian language, and came across a few groaners....



> I still don't know what "_poco a poco_" means... but don't tell me; I like to learn these things little by little.





> I put a special tempo instruction in an arrangement for the trumpet section:
> 
> Moderately Bright.
> 
> They didn't get it until the third rehearsal. QED.





> I was just going over the score and came across the instruction "_poco ritard_." Now perhaps I'm a little slow, but I didn't take it as a compliment.


By the way, I still didn't find what I was looking for. If anyone knows a site that has russian instument names in the cyrillic alphabet translated into English, kindly PM me a link...


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

ErFurtwanglert said:


> Beethoven wrote 9 Symphonies and Brahms wrote 4.


Oh, I am stupid


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

You've probably all seen it before, but...
http://www.mit.edu/~jcb/jokes/


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

soundandfury said:


> You've probably all seen it before, but...
> http://www.mit.edu/~jcb/jokes/


I have propably said all the jokes found on that website at one point or another.


----------

